

Apple’s iPad loses market share in Q4 to... the BlackBerry PlayBook? - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/02/16/apples-ipad-loses-market-share-in-q4-to-the-blackberry-playbook/

======
serge2k
Unfortunately it probably still won't be enough to improve the atrocious third
party support.

Still no netflix, skype, rdio, etc...

Shame since I find the tablet and OS to be very nice.

------
ddrmaxgt37
This is very misleading.

This isn't marketshare. The article itself states that it is based on survey
of 1000 Canadians.

------
troygoode
Note that this is specifically Canadian market share.

